# Zwischen Well und Wellerlooi



## alohanalu (24. Juli 2010)

Hallo, wollt mal  fragen ob jemand Erfahrungen an der Maas zwischen Well und Wellerlooi gemacht hat ? Da ich aus Kevelaer komme wollt ich dort mal mein Glück versuchen...
...is ja quasi um die Ecke !!!
Bevorzugt Angel ich  Hecht / Zander.
Evtl. kennt sich da ja wer aus und kann ein nettes Plätzchen dort empfehlen ! ( gerne mit Bildchen von GoogleEarth wos mackiert is )... find ich sehr praktisch.
War lange nicht mehr angeln und wollt das Hobby wieder aufleben lassen, bin daher dankbar für jeden Tipp.

Gruß Gavin


----------



## Udo561 (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: Zwischen Well und Wellerlooi*

Hi Gavin ,
dann kennst du sicher auch die Königinbrücke , darunter auf der Seite von Well ist nicht schlecht .
Hecht geht da besser als Zander.
Gruß Udo


----------



## alohanalu (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: Zwischen Well und Wellerlooi*

...hey klasse, danke für die Antwort. 
Bin ja grad erst Mitglied hier und hab gesehen Du scheinst hier scho was länger aktiv zu sein.... schön das es doch noch Foren gibt, wo`s nette Antworten gibt.


Dank Dir Gruß Gavin


----------



## alohanalu (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: Zwischen Well und Wellerlooi*

.....meinst Du es würd auch Sinn machen, direkt bei Wellerlooi die Angel in die Maas zu halten ? Ich bin gerne in der Natur und bei der Brücke is es sicherlich gut, (da vertrau ich Dir jetzt schon blind), allerdings kann ich mir vorstellen, das die Autos da gut krach machen und ich hab beim Angeln lieber meine Ruh !
Gern treff ich auch mal auf den ein oder anderen Angler beim Fischen, allerdings wenns zugeht wie beim Forellenloch..... naja ich denk mal Du weist was ich mein....

lieben Gruß
Gavin


----------



## Udo561 (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: Zwischen Well und Wellerlooi*

Hi,
dann solltest du es besser ein Stück die Maas Flußabwärts der Brücke versuchen , da gibt es Abschnitte die sind schlecht zugänglich , aber sehr wenig beangelt.
Zudem wechselt es da zwischen Krautfelder und tiefen tiefen Löchern , die Löcher sind eben gute Zanderstellen und im Kraut steht der Hecht.
Noch ne gute Stelle ist gegenüber der Einfahrt zum Hafen von Wanssum, da fängt die Fahrrinne schon nach wenigen metern an , musst noch nicht mal weit auswerfen.
Gruß vom Leukermeer,
Udo


----------



## alohanalu (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: Zwischen Well und Wellerlooi*

....hört sich allet schonmal soweit gut an !

Hab ab dem 9. August 3 Wochen Urlaub und kann es kaum erwarten ans Wasser zu kommen...
Bin die letzten Tage nur an meiner Ausrüstung am wurschteln, wie ein kleines Kind  !!! hmm leg ich die Haken lieber auf die linke Seite des Angelkoffers oder doch lieber rechts... allet solch weltbewegende Fragen eben.... hach wat hab ich es vermisst !!!

..hätt da wohl noch ne Frage zur Wassertiefe der Maas in dem Bereich, kann da wer ne Angabe machen ? hab schon danach gegoogelt aber bin nicht wirklich fündig geworden.

aso, wenn Ihr denn die Tage nen lauten Aufschrei an der Maas hört, keine Panik !!! War sicher nur ich mit dem ersten Fisch an der Angel nach 5 Jahren Pause.

Gruß Gavin:vik:


----------



## alohanalu (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: Zwischen Well und Wellerlooi*

...achso, den Schein fürs Leukermeer bekommt man doch auch dort am Campingplatz  oder ? Was kostet der ? wie lang ist der gültig usw ?

Thx Gavin


----------



## Udo561 (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: Zwischen Well und Wellerlooi*

Hi,
hier an der Rezeption vom Campingplatz bekommst du nur Wochenkarten , kosten 6 Euro , ansonsten müsstest du dir den Vispas besorgen , bekommst du in jedem Angelladen in NL und auch in deutschen grenznahen Läden.
Kostet je nach Verein 28-48 Euro/Jahr.

Je nach Wasserstand hat die Maas hier eine Tiefe von um die 5 Meter .
Die Fahrrinne fängt gleich hinter der Betonnung an , da fällt es von ca. 3 auf gut 5 Meter ab.
Gruß Udo


----------



## alohanalu (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: Zwischen Well und Wellerlooi*

im Besitz des VisPas bin ich ja bereits, sonst wär ja wohl mit angeln in der Maas nix ! 
In der Gewässerliste ist angegeben, das es Leukermeer wohl privat oder vereinsgebunden is und man eben zu dem FisPas den Zusatzschein fürs Leukermeer braucht.

VisPas is doch immer Pflicht, egal wo Du in Holland fischt !


Gruß Gavin


----------



## Udo561 (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: Zwischen Well und Wellerlooi*



alohanalu schrieb:


> im Besitz des VisPas bin ich ja bereits, sonst wär ja wohl mit angeln in der Maas nix !
> In der Gewässerliste ist angegeben, das es Leukermeer wohl privat oder vereinsgebunden is und man eben zu dem FisPas den Zusatzschein fürs Leukermeer braucht.
> 
> VisPas is doch immer Pflicht, egal wo Du in Holland fischt !
> ...



Hi,
wäre mir neu , für unser Vereinsgewässer gibt es auch Tages und Wochenkarten und man muss nicht im Besitz eines Vispases sein.
Genau so verhält es sich meiner Meinung nach mit der Wochenkarte vom Leukermeer.
Ich habe gerade nachgeschaut , die Wochenkarte alleine reicht aus 
man benötigt keinen Vispas zusätzlich .
Gruß udo


----------



## alohanalu (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: Zwischen Well und Wellerlooi*

...sobald Du Mitglied eines Holländischen Angelvereins bist, bist du automatisch Träger des Vispas und anders herum *gg*.
Oder es handelt sich um ein absolutes Privatgewässer, wobei ich mir das beim Leukermeer nicht denken kann.

An der Maas selbst ist der FisPas auf jeden Pflicht, und die Liste der Gewässer sagt, das Du am Leukermeer sowohl FisPas als auch den Zusatzschein des zuständigen Privatmannes oder Angelvereins brauchst um dort rechtens zu fischen.

Na ich denk mal ich hab alles soweit vollständ, sollte ich jemals überprüft werden.... Soll ja sehr teuer sein sonst !!!

cu#h


----------



## Udo561 (1. August 2010)

*AW: Zwischen Well und Wellerlooi*



alohanalu schrieb:


> .
> An der Maas selbst ist der FisPas auf jeden Pflicht,
> cu#h



Hi,
nein , die Wochenkarte zu 6 Euro berechtigt auch ohne VISpas zum angeln an der Maas 
Ebenso die Tages oder Wochenkarten von unserem Vereisgewässer , da steht sogar drauf das man im Vereinsgewässer ohne VISpas angeln darf 
Gruß Udo


----------



## alohanalu (1. August 2010)

*AW: Zwischen Well und Wellerlooi*

...ha ok, hab ich nu auch gefunden bei fisplanner.nl
aber was mach ich, wenn ich eben nicht jede Woche aufs neue sone Karte holen möchte sondern gerne eine dauerhafte hät.


FisPas und Landelijke Lijst hätt ich ja schon, aber wo bekomm ich die federatieve Lijst denn her ?

Thx und Gru Gavin


----------



## alohanalu (1. August 2010)

*AW: Zwischen Well und Wellerlooi*

... manchmal sieht man vor lauter Bäumen den Wald nicht mehr....

hab alle Listen, und wenn ich das recht verstanden hab, darf ich in Kombi  mit VisPas Landelijke & Federatieve Lijst von Viswateren (Sportvisserij Limburg) auch im Leukermeer angeln und brauch diese Wochenkarte denn eh nicht mehr !

cu Gavin


----------

